# cut on pad



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

What to do for a cut on a pad?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Depending on the severity of it there are different options. In most instances, if the cut isn't very deep, I'll make sure to clean it out very well and use EMT Gel and wrap it. Keep exercise down very far until it starts to heal. Typically with pad cuts they need to fully go away otherwise if the dog gets moving a lot again it'll continue to break open. It can be a very tiring circle if you don't let it heal completely.

If the cut is very deep, bring the dog to your vet and they'll either staple or glue it and recommend the same thing in regards to exercise. The key thing though is once it's healing, keep it clean and keep them from licking it and keep them off that foot as much as possible so it will heal faster and you can get the dog back in the game hunting again. Good luck.


----------

